# keeping british birds



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

who keeps them or knows people that do and if so how have they gone about getting then and keeping them and am i right in saying if it is native to britian you need A10 papers i now you do for birds of pray but is it the same with other birds like magpies, crows, ...


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I sugest you visit the BBIA (British Birds in Aviculture) forum. They can give you plenty of info on the subject. Most species do not need an A10 but all need to have a closed ring to be sold or shown.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a green finch and that is closed rung, they can't be sold without it.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

so to have them closed rung it needs to have been breed in captivity am i right in saying ???

if other wise can you explaine


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

twiggy1992 said:


> so to have them closed rung it needs to have been breed in captivity am i right in saying ???
> 
> if other wise can you explaine


Yes, it means the ring would have to be put on the leg at a few days old, after about 9 days the legs/feet will probably be too big for the ring to pass over :smile:


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

twiggy1992 said:


> so to have them closed rung it needs to have been breed in captivity am i right in saying ???
> 
> if other wise can you explaine




Yes the ring is put on at 5 days old


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

so whats to stop someone ringing wild bird's in there nest then taking them before they fly ? , just curious i don't keep bird's myself


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

red foot marg said:


> so whats to stop someone ringing wild bird's in there nest then taking them before they fly ? , just curious i don't keep bird's myself


 In theory, nothing. It does ocasionaly happen. If your birds are suspected as wild caught you can sometimes be asked to give DNA evidence that they are not. That is all well and good if you bred the bird yourself and still have the parents, but often that is not the case. Because of this, most native bird keepers are very keen to go about it properly and legaly.


----------



## twiggy1992 (May 5, 2010)

so were and who are the best places to get them and what prices are you looking


----------



## gaz0123 (Aug 19, 2008)

my barn owls both have their a10's and are close rung with the number on the ring on the paperwork for them


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I have imported, sold and kept exotic birds all my life but very recently i have been drawn to natives.

I now have a really tight cock lesser redpoll and a pr of rose finches. Ok so these are not residents but they do show up as migrants so I guess they count.

My real passion is African seedeaters but I can really see why British is becoming so popular once again.

There really isn't any quite like a good linnet mule!!

John


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Keeping British Birds*

Quick summary of requirements for legally keeping British Birds

Birds need to be close rung with correct sized ring. Refer to British Bird Council website for relevant ring sizes.

Whilst, in theory, birds only require to be rung if sold or exhibited, it is vitally important to have documentation from the seller to prove that the birds were bred from legally held parents.

The Wildlife & Countryside does not require documentation - but the RSPCA have successfully prosecuted many keepers of British Birds for being unable to provide paperwork to prove birds were bred from legally held parents.

Every other. country in Europe accepts a closed ring as proof of a Native bird being legally bred - except UK!


----------

